# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» проводит расширение сети продаж в городе Минске

## ByFly

В городе Минске для удобства обслуживания клиентов компания Белтелеком на базе трех сервисных пунктов открывает дополнительные рабочие места по заключению договоров с физическими лицами.

*Адреса сервисных центров:*
	1. Минск,  ул. Чкалова, 1
	Время работы:
	понедельник-пятница: 9.00 - 21.00, суббота: 9.00 - 17.00; воскресенье &ndash; выходной.

	2. Минск, ул. Ванеева, 18
	3. Минск, ул. Притыцкого, 38
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

